# From Beginner to Pro!



## howard (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey guys my name is Howard and I want to advance in my study of art to the point where I can work in freelance. I know I have a long road ahead of me and I need to work on my art skill. I have drawn off and on for a while, but now I want to go full hog.

I will be posting in this thread daily for accountability purposes and critique if you see fit. Hopefully in 6 months I will be further along on the path to a working artist!

First drawing of the thread: Nude figure 45 minutes


----------



## howard (Aug 4, 2020)

Next one, I struggled with this one for some reason. Sorry if they are tilted, im not sure why thats happening. Another 45 min.


----------



## Vasiliki Quinlan (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks great! Good luck with your development... Lots to look forward to with the interesting way you use value in these.


----------

